# Ajout d'une commande unix pour le terminal



## bahamut (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Depuis hier soir j'ai un petit probleme, habituellement je lance mes rendus en sortie de shake a travers le terminal (bcp plus souple et parametrable ...) en lancant la commande shake -exec my_script.shk + autres options mais la le terminal me repond..... 

csh: /Applications/Shake/shake.app/Contents/MacOS/shake: Command not found. 

j'ai fait il y a qq jours un petit coup d'onyx cela peut-il venir de la ??? 

sinon tout simplement est-il possible d'ajouter/ré-installer la commande shake et tout ce qu'elle implique de sous options pour execution de mon/mes scripts de rendu et si oui ( cela doit-etre possible vu qu'avant il trouvait la dite commande ) que dois-je faire ???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Un grand merci a vous tous qui m'aiderez a solutionner mon probleme 

amicalement 
Bahamut
_________________
La réalité c'est ce qui continue d'exister lorsqu'on cesse d'y croire.


----------



## FjRond (2 Août 2006)

Il doit s'agir d'un problème de PATH. Il n'est pas naturel au shell d'aller chercher des commandes dans /Applications. Il faut lui en indiquer le chemin dans le fichier de configuration du shell.


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2006)

Est-ce que le fichier /Applications/Shake/shake.app/Contents/MacOS/shake est toujours là ?
Que donne "ls -l /Applications/Shake/shake.app/Contents/MacOS/shake"
Est-ce qu'il est toujours exécutable ? Le petit x dans les droits.
Sinon "chmod +x /Applications/Shake/shake.app/Contents/MacOS/shake".


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il doit s'agir d'un problème de PATH. Il n'est pas naturel au shell d'aller chercher des commandes dans /Applications. Il faut lui en indiquer le chemin dans le fichier de configuration du shell.



Mais si, c'est naturel : pour éviter de multiplier les chemins spécifiques dans PATH, mieux vaut gérer des variables d'environnement pour certaines applications, qui permettent d'appeler les commandes en les préfixant de ces variables.

ntx a vu le truc. Si en mettant le chemin complet, cela ne fonctionne pas c'est que :
- soit le chemin est faux
- soit la commande n'est plus en mode "exécutable"

En l'occurrence, au vu du message d'erreur, c'est sans doute la première possibilité (l'autre possibilité étant plutôt affublée de "Permission denied").


----------



## bahamut (3 Août 2006)

j'avais deja essayer en mettant le chemin complet idem , j'ai deja verifier le fichier il est bien present et executable ... finalement j'ai reinstaller le soft et la tout est rentrer dans l'ordre...etrange tout de meme ....


----------



## ntx (3 Août 2006)

Il devais manquer une autorisation d'exécution dans un des élément du chemin, sûrement dans le bundle. Et Onyx en est très probablement la cause.


----------

